# howto easly flash mb/vga bios using usbstick



## wiak (Dec 24, 2007)

[Sticky me baby!]

you need:
HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool ( SP27608.zip )
Win ME Bootdisk files (bootme.zip )
any usbstick

*Create a Bootable USBstick*
1. Run "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool"
2. Select you usbstick as Device
3. Select FAT as File system
4. Volume name "BOOT98SE"
5. Select Quick Format (besure to copy any importal files off you usbstick!)
6. Select Create a DOS startup disk
7. unzip the bootme.zip and point "Using  DOS  system files located at" to the unzipped folder with files inside
8. Then start
9. Now it should be done, you wont see any files on the usbstick as they are in the boot sector

*Flash the MB BIOS*
1. Download you bios files from motherboard manufacturer
2. Unzip it
3. Copy the files to your usbstick
4. Let the usbstick be in the port
5. Go into bios, then in boot priority
6. Select usb flash disk in removable or in hard drive as first boot device
7. Now save and reboot
8. Now you should get "Starting Windows Millenium Emergency Boot"

*WARNING: flashing bios while ocing is not a good idea, and you should not reboot or anything while flashing, besure that the usbstick dont have any errors*

9. Now you flash the bios using the "NAME.EXE BIOS.XXX"
10. When done flashing, reboot
11. and your done

*Flash the VGA ATI BIOS*
1. Download you bios files from motherboard manufacturer
2. Unzip it
3. Copy the files to your usbstick
4. Let the usbstick be in the port
5. Go into bios, then in boot priority
6. Select usb flash disk in removable or in hard drive as first boot device
7. Now save and reboot
8. Now you should get "Starting Windows Millenium Emergency Boot"

*WARNING: flashing bios while ocing is not a good idea, and you should not reboot or anything while flashing, besure that the usbstick dont have any errors*
9. save old bios with "atiflash -s 0 orginal"
10. flash new bios with  "atiflash -f -p 0 filename"
11. When done flashing, reboot
12. and your done


Tip: you can put other files on the usbstick, just dont format it it will be and everything as it was before


----------

